# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Freestanding Carport / Pergola - help with timber sizing

## vharry

Hi Guys, 
I have been planning this for quite some time, studying the span tables but after reading some of the other posts it sometime doesn't seem to match my understanding... 
In summary, the freestanding carport/pergola will be used as a carport on one side and a sitting/outdoor dining area on the other, not that I think this makes a difference. The roof will be corrugated zincalume (perhaps laserlite but this should be lighter anyway)... 
So I have attached my plan with the timber sizing, spans and design... according to me this should be acceptable, but am more than happy to be corrected... 
please let me know if I have missed anything...

----------

